# Main > Technical Support and Notices >  Wargaming Section?

## Whiterook

I was wondering if perhaps the forum could create a new board in the Mapmaking Discussion area for *Wargaming*?

I am an avis wargamer, primarily WWII board and miniatures, and the topic doesn't quite fit in "Battlemap Mapping" or "Board Game Mapping". I noted you don't seem t have a lot of posts that detail the kind of maps wargames general use and create (most notibly, hex maps).

Food for thought  :Smile:

----------

